# Guide bushing refresher!?



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to bother you folks but here's the situation. I am at a spot away from home base. Have Colt with me but no guide bushings. I see them all over the Internet and there is a plague of them on Ebay......but I want to get GOOD ones that I know are correct diameters etc. Don't really need the PC's which I have in duplicate back at the ranch.....just something accurate for use in the Colt for the winter season.
Mind a blank.......which I KNOW you folks can fill in.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Most of the brass guides are all the same most or less but you will need a base plate that will take them on .see links below

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 8320 Bosch Colt PR20 Bushing Plate: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: brass guides Home Improvement

=



sourdough said:


> Sorry to bother you folks but here's the situation. I am at a spot away from home base. Have Colt with me but no guide bushings. I see them all over the Internet and there is a plague of them on Ebay......but I want to get GOOD ones that I know are correct diameters etc. Don't really need the PC's which I have in duplicate back at the ranch.....just something accurate for use in the Colt for the winter season.
> Mind a blank.......which I KNOW you folks can fill in.
> Thanks.


----------

